# Avatar selbst programmieren



## vartor (25. Jun 2007)

hallo,
ich habe gestern so einen beitrag im tv gesehen indem sie avatare gezeigt haben die auf fragen antworten können und dann auch noch korrekt antworten. sogar ihre mimik so verstellen das es dazu passt.

ich habe mir überlegt das ich so etwas auch machen möchte.
wie läuft sowas ? was brauche ich dafuer ?
ausserdem wie halte ich die fragen auseinander ?? es gibt ja wörter die gleich heissen.. dann aber je nach fragestellung eine andere bedeutung haben (z.B ausziehen).

vielen dank !!


----------



## The_S (25. Jun 2007)

Naja, du benötigst zuersteinmal einen Parser, der die eingegebenen Fragen so umwandeln kann, dass sie dein Programm versteht. Als nächstes gilt es dieses "verstehen" zu implementieren. Du brauchst also dann einen Interprter, der die Eingaben dann richtig interpretiert. Und zu guter letzt musst du noch die passende Antwort finden.

Das Ganze ist je nach Anforderungen natürlich äußerst komplex und bestimmt nicht mal eben in 5 Minuten programmiert!


----------



## MasterEvil (25. Jun 2007)

Für die KI gibt es schon einige Modelle die man verwenden kann.
Die Alice KI ist jetzt die erste die mir so einfällt gibt aber noch andere, musst mal nach googlen.
Ist ja im Grunde nix anderes wie zum Beispiel nen Eggdrop (IRC-Bot) mit dem du labern kannst.


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Jun 2007)

MasterEvil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist ja im Grunde nix anderes wie zum Beispiel nen Eggdrop (IRC-Bot) mit dem du labern kannst.



Hört sich ja interessant an, kennst du da
einen mit dem man mal 'n bische _quatschen_
kann?   
Habe in wiki und google gestöbert, aber
irgendwie nix gefunden.


----------



## MasterEvil (25. Jun 2007)

Ja, hab selber einen der hat das Alice-Script drin *hrrhrr*
Also eigentlich braucht man sich nur nen Eggdrop installieren und dem dann das TCL-Script unter schieben.
Auf dieser Seite findet man alles dazu: egghelp.org

Ansonsten, falls ihr die noch nicht kennt: yellostrom.de
Rechts ist nen Mädel das alle Fragen beantwortet, unter anderem auch: "Zieh dich aus" *hrrhrr*


----------

